# Private Health Insurance



## Jurgen64 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi All
Need some help with finding a cost effective Private Health insurance to apply for the resident visa.Italy
Has anyone had success with something not as expensive as Bupa 2,500 Euro / year seems like highway robbery. thanks in anticipation


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you have an English passport there a ways to buy in or join , we got residence on the bck of the national health service but nothing is black ands white in Italy 
also some freids of ours have bought heath insurance for 350 pounds for a year til they got in the sytem 
any way keep in touch I have a friend here who can sort this out for you .

One thing you must bear in mind whatever you Italian embasy tells you take with a pinch of salt Italy is still separate states and some tell you this and some that it all depends on how they read the law


----------



## lbatt9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jurgen64 said:


> Hi All
> Need some help with finding a cost effective Private Health insurance to apply for the resident visa.Italy
> Has anyone had success with something not as expensive as Bupa 2,500 Euro / year seems like highway robbery. thanks in anticipation


If you can pm me I have a broker that handles private insurance.


----------

